# Favorite Mav



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Favourite Mav*

Stole this from the Kings board, lol

Just interested in the answer


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

1.Dirk
tie-2.Devin
tie-2.Josh

These 3 are very close.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

Dirk, that is my name anyway...

Marquis and JHow a close second


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

DJ BENGA





















:joke: Dirk Nowitzki

Who's your favorite Theo??


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Wow, two votes for D.J. Benga and he has not yet played a minute for the Mavs.

I guess we all have high hopes for him.

I think he is a year away but imagine if he can turn into a solid defensive/rebounding Center. With his 7'6" wingspan and 30+ vertical and his black belt toughness and attitude he would be exactly what this team needs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> DJ BENGA
> 
> 
> ...


Dirk (take a look at the sig)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*This guy...*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...his current hairstyle is much better.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Josh Howard and the guy who has been here in good times and in bad Michael Finley


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dirk, hands down. He's one of my favorite players in the league as well.


----------

